# Pushed off this evening …..



## Crankarm (2 Dec 2014)

by two scrote thugs.
Riding home from work, two of the above riding fast on wrong side of road with no lights nearly caused a head on collision into me as I rode along a quiet dark residential street. I served to my left to avoid them almost hitting a parked car on my left. "$*^&ing idiots, get some lights and get on the right side of the road!" They gave chase, they were persistent, they were on chav MTBs BSOa or one was riding a BMX. Anyway riding I was riding away from them in pursuit, they ride the wrong way around the roundabout on Elizabeth Way and Milton Road dodging between oncoming traffic coming onto the roundabout causing vehicles to swerve to try to catch me. I normally turn down a quiet side street before the roundabout as it is too busy and dangerous, but not this evening. Then one of them rides straight at me across from the other side of the road pushing/kicking me my bike sending me flying from the impact, I have fallen from my bike and am sliding along the road as I exit the roundabout going up Milton Road. I come to rest against the kerb and a drain. The other scrote thug is not far behind and off his bike immediately about to kick my head in as I lie in the gutter. Then a big chap and I mean a big rugby sort of guy jumps out of a car that I think has been cut up by the scrotes and who I think saw it all. The big bloke tells the scrotes to do one, but the main scrote who has a huge chain around his neck which I don't think he uses as a bike lock. The big chap says he saw the scrote push me off my bike with the intention of hitting me and he'll deck the scrote if he doesn't leave me be. Scrote who looks in his late teens or early twenties with a pallid druggie look thinks he can take on the big bloke now instead of me, so squares up very close to the big guy who is about 6 foot 4 and built like a shoot brick house and towers above the scrote. There is a tense few minutes before scrote decides he will get his assed kicked if he doesn't back down and leave. Anyway he eventually does. An adjacent pedestrian on the pavement who also saw everything and who has been watching terrified who was really scared for me, asks if i need an ambulance or the police. She offers me her business card and says she will be a witness. I got the registration of the big bloke's car but unfortunately he doesn't want to stick around so once he is sure the scrotes have gone he is off. I look at my clothing in the semi darkness wondering what the damage is and where my injuries might be as I cannot feel anything as I feel kind of numb and yet the adrenalin is still pumping. The sleeve of my jacket is ripped and filthy dirty where I slid along the road and came to rest against a drain in the gutter. My hand hurts in my palm. I see my lights are a bit scratched where my bike went arse over tit when I hit the road. The woman wants to call police but I say I am ok and will do when I get home as I have a long ride and don't want to wait 2 hours for them to turn up if at all. She offers to give me a lift home if I come to her house nearby, but when I tell her my home is far far away, she says then her husband will take me home. She is very kind and offers me some tea back at her house despite not knowing me at all. However she is most shaken up by seeing the thugs push me off my bike and try to assault me. I tell her I'll be ok and if it would put her mind at rest then I would contact her when I am safely home. I am badly shaken. She stays whilst I check out my bike, everything seems ok, bar end a bit scratched and front lights badly scratched coming into contact with the tarmac when I went down and the handler bars turned turtle. The scrote really did shove me. I thank the good Samaritan, leave her and ride on.

I am now back home, nursing my injuries, inspecting damage to my cycling jacket and damage to front bike lights and my bike. To be honest I am still shaking a bit.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (2 Dec 2014)

Sorry to hear it, @Crankarm . Someone pushed me off my bike a few months ago, but the incident was nowhere near as bad as yours. I hope you heal quickly, and have luck prosecuting these idiots .


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Dec 2014)

Scumbags! You were lucky that someone came to your aid,pity he didn't just give 'em a little slap at least!


----------



## Leodis (2 Dec 2014)

Bad times, should have cycled faster  GWS


----------



## Keith Oates (2 Dec 2014)

A very bad experience, @Crankarm I only hope that you GWS and secondly manage to locate the two thugs and get the police onto them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Dec 2014)

That sounds horrible (which sounds rather pathetic when written).
I do hope you are OK and not to badly shaken by it.

GWS and do report it to the police.


----------



## Easytigers (2 Dec 2014)

Hope you're not too sore this morning...GWS


----------



## bpsmith (2 Dec 2014)

You were very lucky @Crankarm. Glad you're not injured more significantly. Not a big help, but think about how worse it could have been for you and your bike. That's the only way to see it in my mind.

I agree with the above, and gutted that the big guy didn't get his hands on them. In saying that, the law in this country would probably have blamed him instead of the scrotes!


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Dec 2014)

@Crankarm 
Hope you mend soon. 
Keep safe.


----------



## Brandane (2 Dec 2014)

Dirty wee scrotes; hopefully karma will see that they get what they deserve, as the justice system in the UK is unlikely to punish them suitably.
GWS crankarm, and don't let it put you off cycling. You were unlucky to come across those two daffodils, as I believe they are now known on CC.!


----------



## robjh (2 Dec 2014)

Shocking. Definitely a police matter.


----------



## Drago (2 Dec 2014)

Tis why I don't exchange words with deek heads on the road. All too often it ends in unpleasantness.

Glad.you're ok though Cranky.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Dec 2014)

Sorry to hear about this. Just be careful, just in case the ring leader feels a need to prove a point - they know where you commute and may decide to try for round two.


----------



## Simontm (2 Dec 2014)

GWS and you should report it.


----------



## Glow worm (2 Dec 2014)

Nasty - wishing you a speedy recovery.
Must have been something in the air last night in Cambridge. I had another fellow without lights almost ride into me as I cycled home. This one was smoking a joint so probably too out of it to notice! GWS.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Dec 2014)

Bloody Hell GWS


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Dec 2014)

What a horrid thing to happen. I hope you are feeling better soon & that the scrotes get their comeuppance. Thank goodness for the big chap standing up for you, and the kind lady who made sure you were OK.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (2 Dec 2014)

That's shocking. Glad you're OK, and please report this to the Police if you haven't already. All the best.


----------



## benb (2 Dec 2014)

Bloody hell, that's horrible.

GWS, and let us know what the police do about it. Do you think you would be able to identify them?
Good to know there are some nice people out there willing to help in situations like this.


----------



## chewa (2 Dec 2014)

Awful experience. That's why I try to avoid reacting in situations like that (but it's difficult).

Hope any injuries heal quickly. Don't let it get to you. Thankfully folk like that from the shallow end of the gene pool are not that common on bikes.


----------



## Jimmy Doug (2 Dec 2014)

Horrible. One of the few situations where I think a helmet cam would be useful - although as it was dark you'd probably get nothing. If only you could have this on film. It's possible the police know these characters and could have had 'em. Definitely, definitely report it! And I agree with what someone else has already said - try to find a different route home. You wouldn't want to run into these thugs again.


----------



## glenn forger (2 Dec 2014)

crankarm, they sound like nutters, you did EXACTLY the right thing. These idiots could have blades, I bet a million quid they're known to the police.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (2 Dec 2014)

Lowlife like this need putting away. They arnt 'cyclists' just pathetic scum. These are the sort that give real cyclists a bad name amoungst some drivers. Report the assault to the police for sure. Glad u r ok.


----------



## HarryTheDog (2 Dec 2014)

Really nasty and frightening,( well would be for me) usually the mental side of this kind of thing is harder to get over than the physical damage. I hope you can "brush this off" mentally.


----------



## Turbo Rider (2 Dec 2014)

Yikes. A truly gripping tale though. Heightens my desire to not engage with anyone while I ride. Hope you're feeling better this morning and well done for keeping your head & getting to a nice public place. Proper earned your stripes!


----------



## buggi (2 Dec 2014)

Bloody hell you must tell the cops. In with the others on this. Find a new route for a while, they could have had knives.


----------



## Hip Priest (2 Dec 2014)

Nasty incident. This is why I try not to lose my cool. If you insult people and swear at them, eventually you'll come across someone who'll want to fight. Stay safe.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Dec 2014)

Tell plod, please.
Heal fast, please.
Vary your route a bit for a while, please.


----------



## vickster (2 Dec 2014)

As others, call the police asap 

GWS


----------



## Jimmy Doug (2 Dec 2014)

Just a thought: doesn't the UK now have more CCTV cameras than just about anywhere else on the planet? Perhaps the event was caught on camera. A visit to the police could lead to an identification.


----------



## fossyant (2 Dec 2014)

Nasty.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (2 Dec 2014)

I'm not sure varying your route would help. When I've had runs-ins with people I've never seen them again and my commute is quite short and not easy to vary. You also run the risk of going down a road you're not familiar with and not being able to get out safely, and if it's a road the scumbags frequent...... Personally, I'd stick to the roads I know.


----------



## Crankarm (2 Dec 2014)

Hi All,

Thanks for all the kind wishes of GWS etc.

Feeling a bit stiff this morning, got a bruise on my left thigh and my hand hurts where I hit the road. Bike the rear wheel is out of true quite a bit but still rideable if I loosen off the brake, foam grip on front left handle bar end is a bit chewed up but most upsetting my Max D light has taken a few scratches where it made contact with the road. I have had it two years and it was still as new as it is either on my handle bars or in it's Exposure protective hard case. The left arm of my cycling jacket is a bit filthy from sliding along the road and has a few holes in it so no longer waterproof.

There being two scrotes I was pretty scared whilst being on the ground, one of them would assault me, whilst the other would kick me in the head, although my helmet would protect some of my head …… or stick a knife in me and cycle/run off, as I believe this is how these cowards work.

Yes I was so lucky the big guy jumped out of the car and confronted the scrote that was trying to hit me. If it wasn't such a serious situation it would have been comical. There were the scrotes and their bikes in the road so cars couldn't pass anyway. I am hoping there is some CCTV somewhere that will identify them. It was pretty frightening really and am shaking a bit even as I write this. It's events like these that end up in senseless killings. The thought of it all coming to and end pursued by thugs on a dark night early in december has crossed my mind just a few times. It would devastate any family. Something I try not to dwell on. Perhaps it would have been better not to shout at them for forcing me into a parked car as they rode on the wrong side of the road coming around the junction with no lights. One of the scrotes did shine a small high power torch light into my eyes as he tried to come along side me the first time making threats at me.

I had three punctures yesterday as well. One before I even set off for work, tyre was flat. Then another about 1.5 miles later so yet another tube change. I was over an hour late for work. Then later in the afternoon I saw the rear tyre was flat again so had to put yet another tube in before I started riding home. Fast running out of spare tubes. Contractors have been strimming along the GBW so vegetation and small stones all over the path although they have been using one of those very wasteful jet blowers to blow all the debris to the side I am collecting an awful lot of punctures. I reckon I have had 8 or 9 in the last 2 weeks. Had 3 last week as well.

Anyway I need to think seriously about the cycling as not only is it dangerous you are so vulnerable to being knocked down but also to attack. It's hard to out run anything or anyone when you have panniers with heavy shopping in however strong a cyclist you might be. Had the scrotes not gone the wrong way around the roundabout and for those that know it is quite a busy large round about, then I reckon I could have lost them as they would have given up at that point but they were obviously determined to catch me and do me some harm. Pushing me off was just for starters.

Thanks again for the well wishes.

C.


----------



## martinclive (2 Dec 2014)

Sorry to hear that mate - it is a strange area there - once had some scrote follow me really close when walking back from dentist to work - then he spat on my back for no reason - just bored and trying to provoke a response I suppose - disgusting

@MisterStan and I cycle that bit most days - lots of people on bikes with no lights on pavements etc - occasionally call someone out if in the way or doing something stupid - but perhaps better just to keep quiet even though that seems a bit weak - definitely helps when there are two of you though

Take care


----------



## vickster (2 Dec 2014)

What did the police say? I know you're not their biggest fan but the next person may not get the support you did


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Dec 2014)

But it is a good reminder to other people not to start shouting the odds because you never know what's going to happen. It could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Jimmy Doug (2 Dec 2014)

I know it might not seem that way right now, but just remember that risks from cycling are far outweighed by the risks of inactivity. Please don't let the scrotes win. I'm sure they'd be only too pleased to know that they've made you question whether or not to cycle into work. As for your punctures, well I'm sure you've heard it before: get yourself some Marathons and you'll never get a puncture again.
By the way: never heard "scrote" before. Is this regional or have I been away from the UK for too long?


----------



## Crankarm (2 Dec 2014)

martinclive said:


> Sorry to hear that mate - it is a strange area there - once had some scrote follow me really close when walking back from dentist to work - then he spat on my back for no reason - just bored and trying to provoke a response I suppose - disgusting
> 
> @MisterStan and I cycle that bit most days - lots of people on bikes with no lights on pavements etc - occasionally call someone out if in the way or doing something stupid - but perhaps better just to keep quiet even though that seems a bit weak - definitely helps when there are two of you though
> 
> Take care



Indeed, it's not a nice part of town. The horrible Arbury Estate is nearby so maybe they came from there. There is frequently the aroma of drugs in the air as you ride up Milton Road. The Co-Op further up is generally frequented by undesirables and they openly deal drugs sitting on the benches on the opposite corner and also opposite the big pub. Not a nice area.


----------



## Jimmy Doug (2 Dec 2014)

Can you show us where it happened on Google Street View?


----------



## Crankarm (2 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> What did the police say? I know you're not their biggest fan but the next person may not get the support you did



I am reporting it this afternoon as it will take time. I got up late as it is my day off having worked the last 6 days. So I spend my day off reporting something to the police. Unless there is CCTV to identify them then I don't think they will do anything, but nevertheless need to report it.

Thanks again every one.


----------



## cd365 (2 Dec 2014)

Why didn't the ped who was watching phone the police whilst it was kicking off?
I hope you get well soon and it doesn't put you off cycling.


----------



## Jimmy Doug (2 Dec 2014)

cd365 said:


> Why didn't the ped who was watching phone the police whilst it was kicking off?


Probably shock. You can't blame the ped for not thinking clearly.


----------



## Piemaster (2 Dec 2014)

Nasty incident.
For balance please remember there were a couple of people willing to get involved and help you. There can't be many that wouldn't be horrified by what happened and would want to see them dealt with by the police.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Dec 2014)

Sorry to read this, I hope you get over the shock and injures soon. What an awful thing to happen.


----------



## young Ed (2 Dec 2014)

! farking self-gratification artists is what! nothing better to do 
i'm not sure that if the big guy hadn't been there and no one had stopped then they might have taken your bike?

please, please go to the doctors just to get checked, especially if you have any cuts, bruises, scrapes, grazes,lumps or bumps but even if you look alright i have known adrenaline to hide broken bones! or in my case the worst sprain that nurse had seen (words said by nurse checking me out after i had been in a plaster cast for ages due to a suspected break!)



Hip Priest said:


> If you insult people and swear at them, eventually you'll come across someone who'll want to fight. Stay safe.


as saqid many times on here, i won't pick a fight just for the fun of it or because i'm bored but if someone is racist, sexist or otherwise abusive or decide to have a go them selves or test me then i can be fairly nasty


martinclive said:


> once had some scrote follow me really close when walking back from dentist to work - then he spat on my back for no reason - just bored and trying to provoke a response I suppose - disgusting
> as above, he would have known what he had done if he did it to me!
> @MisterStan and I cycle that bit most days - lots of people on bikes with no lights on pavements etc - occasionally call someone out if in the way or doing something stupid - but perhaps better just to keep quiet even though that seems a bit weak - definitely helps when there are two of you though
> 
> Take care


you seem to be doing the right thing, i don't provoke or start a fight but won't let 'em get away with it....well maybe if they are 6'7" and built like a brick like a lad in my year at school. i have indeed ended up with the odd scrape and bruise this way but personally i prefer to bear these than let them use me as a victim again
Cheers Ed


----------



## Glow worm (2 Dec 2014)

Jimmy Doug said:


> Can you show us where it happened on Google Street View?



I could be wrong, but I'm guessing it's here(ish) from the OP..






That's a horrible busy road at the best of times. As well as psychos, they must be completely insane to ride around that roundabout the wrong way, (presumably from the left?)


----------



## cyberknight (2 Dec 2014)

Nobbers !

GWS cranky


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Dec 2014)

A nasty incident and I'm glad you've not been hurt worse. There is the positive though that there are still people out there willing to come to the aid of a stranger.

Good that you're reporting it and I hope you'll get a decent response this time.

I hope the bruises and sprains heal quickly and that you'll carry on riding regardless - chances are that you'll never see them again.


----------



## Ganymede (2 Dec 2014)

Just got home and read this. Very sorry you had such a bleddy horrible time Crankarm. GWS as others have said and I hope the polis get something useful from it.


----------



## Sara_H (2 Dec 2014)

Bloody hell, that's awful. Glad you came out of it ok-ish.


----------



## MarkF (2 Dec 2014)

I always advocate not starting or accelerating a confrontation, but this seems like a instant verbal reaction to a stupid manouvre, no doubt I'd have said similar. I hope that you can, eventually, put it behind you and continue to enjoy cycling.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Dec 2014)

Glad you're ok Crankarm, but that sounds bloody terrifying


----------



## Mrs M (2 Dec 2014)

Little sh*ts, glad your'e ok, as said could have been a lot worse.


----------



## solan (2 Dec 2014)

Crankarm said:


> by two scrote thugs.
> Riding home from work, two of the above riding fast on wrong side of road with no lights nearly caused a head on collision into me as I rode along a quiet dark residential street. I served to my left to avoid them almost hitting a parked car on my left. "$*^&ing idiots, get some lights and get on the right side of the road!" They gave chase, they were persistent, they were on chav MTBs BSOa or one was riding a BMX. Anyway riding I was riding away from them in pursuit, they ride the wrong way around the roundabout on Elizabeth Way and Milton Road dodging between oncoming traffic coming onto the roundabout causing vehicles to swerve to try to catch me. I normally turn down a quiet side street before the roundabout as it is too busy and dangerous, but not this evening. Then one of them rides straight at me across from the other side of the road pushing/kicking me my bike sending me flying from the impact, I have fallen from my bike and am sliding along the road as I exit the roundabout going up Milton Road. I come to rest against the kerb and a drain. The other scrote thug is not far behind and off his bike immediately about to kick my head in as I lie in the gutter. Then a big chap and I mean a big rugby sort of guy jumps out of a car that I think has been cut up by the scrotes and who I think saw it all. The big bloke tells the scrotes to do one, but the main scrote who has a huge chain around his neck which I don't think he uses as a bike lock. The big chap says he saw the scrote push me off my bike with the intention of hitting me and he'll deck the scrote if he doesn't leave me be. Scrote who looks in his late teens or early twenties with a pallid druggie look thinks he can take on the big bloke now instead of me, so squares up very close to the big guy who is about 6 foot 4 and built like a shoot brick house and towers above the scrote. There is a tense few minutes before scrote decides he will get his assed kicked if he doesn't back down and leave. Anyway he eventually does. An adjacent pedestrian on the pavement who also saw everything and who has been watching terrified who was really scared for me, asks if i need an ambulance or the police. She offers me her business card and says she will be a witness. I got the registration of the big bloke's car but unfortunately he doesn't want to stick around so once he is sure the scrotes have gone he is off. I look at my clothing in the semi darkness wondering what the damage is and where my injuries might be as I cannot feel anything as I feel kind of numb and yet the adrenalin is still pumping. The sleeve of my jacket is ripped and filthy dirty where I slid along the road and came to rest against a drain in the gutter. My hand hurts in my palm. I see my lights are a bit scratched where my bike went arse over tit when I hit the road. The woman wants to call police but I say I am ok and will do when I get home as I have a long ride and don't want to wait 2 hours for them to turn up if at all. She offers to give me a lift home if I come to her house nearby, but when I tell her my home is far far away, she says then her husband will take me home. She is very kind and offers me some tea back at her house despite not knowing me at all. However she is most shaken up by seeing the thugs push me off my bike and try to assault me. I tell her I'll be ok and if it would put her mind at rest then I would contact her when I am safely home. I am badly shaken. She stays whilst I check out my bike, everything seems ok, bar end a bit scratched and front lights badly scratched coming into contact with the tarmac when I went down and the handler bars turned turtle. The scrote really did shove me. I thank the good Samaritan, leave her and ride on.
> 
> I am now back home, nursing my injuries, inspecting damage to my cycling jacket and damage to front bike lights and my bike. To be honest I am still shaking a bit.




I hope you're ok now I'm so sorry you had to experience this. No one deserves abuse physically or verbally


----------



## benb (2 Dec 2014)

solan said:


> No one deserves abuse physically or verbally



I disagree! Many many people deserve both, but @Crankarm isn't one of them!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Dec 2014)

Hope you're on the mend @Crankarm (I'm just reading this)
Must be a rough bit of town to ride through.


----------



## Bollo (2 Dec 2014)

GWS Crankers. You don't seem to have the best of luck on the bike, but don't give up.


----------



## Crankarm (3 Dec 2014)

Glow worm said:


> I could be wrong, but I'm guessing it's here(ish) from the OP..
> 
> View attachment 63116
> 
> That's a horrible busy road at the best of times. As well as psychos, they must be completely insane to ride around that roundabout the wrong way, (presumably from the left?)



@Glow worm - yup that's pretty much it, where the 2nd car, the Mini is, but on the nearside is where they pushed me off. I was coming from the left of the image where the silver car is joining the roundabout coming around, they skipped this, cutting across onto the adjacent entry off the roundabout, going back along Elizabeth Way and rode onto the roundabout against traffic, over to me on the other side to knock me off and assault me. As I say I don't' cycle around this roundabout as it is too busy and dangerous. I have seen several cyclists almost crashed into by cars, vans, buses etc on it so avoid it. Strangely this was the first time I had ridden around it, albeit pretty fast.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Dec 2014)

When i've had an altercation with someone who looks like he wants to take it further or seek revenge i try to alter mine and my bikes appearance. I'll take my jersey off or turn my lights off,anything to fool the nutter into thinking i'm not his target should he drive round looking for me! If you wear a distinctive jacket or jersey Crankarm maybe it's wise to wear a completely different one for the next week or so.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Dec 2014)

GWS,@Crankarm. Sorry to hear about the dust-up. Seems like these things are happening more often to cyclists.


----------



## Black Country Ste (3 Dec 2014)

Very sorry to see this. I hope police are able to trace them and have them dealt with.


----------



## solan (3 Dec 2014)

benb said:


> I disagree! Many many people deserve both, but @Crankarm isn't one of them!



Oh no don't say that!


----------



## Glow worm (3 Dec 2014)

Crankarm said:


> @Glow worm - yup that's pretty much it, where the 2nd car, the Mini is, but on the nearside is where they pushed me off. I was coming from the left of the image where the silver car is joining the roundabout coming around, they skipped this, cutting across onto the adjacent entry off the roundabout, going back along Elizabeth Way and rode onto the roundabout against traffic, over to me on the other side to knock me off and assault me. As I say I don't' cycle around this roundabout as it is too busy and dangerous. I have seen several cyclists almost crashed into by cars, vans, buses etc on it so avoid it. Strangely this was the first time I had ridden around it, albeit pretty fast.



Nasty. Good luck with plod though and hope they catch the scrotes.


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Dec 2014)

My god mate, hope you get stuff sorted out.


----------



## lozcs (3 Dec 2014)

ba**ards..

All the best mate...


----------



## Jon George (3 Dec 2014)

_Illegitimi non carborundum_
LMGTFY
GWS!


----------



## Katherine (4 Dec 2014)

Something similar almost happened to my son cycling home on Tuesday evening, he's only just told us and he's quite shaken still. 
He was chased and cornered by two *****so but very luckily he was able to shout for help and other cyclists came over in time and the ****s scarpered. Somewhere near Old Trafford football ground I think.


----------



## Katherine (4 Dec 2014)

@Crankarm, how are you feeling now?


----------



## Mrs M (4 Dec 2014)

Katherine said:


> Something similar almost happened to my son cycling home on Tuesday evening, he's only just told us and he's quite shaken still.
> He was chased and cornered by two *****so but very luckily he was able to shout for help and other cyclists came over in time and the ****s scarpered. Somewhere near Old Trafford football ground I think.



Hope he's ok, must have been a very frightening experience for him.


----------



## solan (5 Dec 2014)

Katherine said:


> Something similar almost happened to my son cycling home on Tuesday evening, he's only just told us and he's quite shaken still.
> He was chased and cornered by two *****so but very luckily he was able to shout for help and other cyclists came over in time and the ****s scarpered. Somewhere near Old Trafford football ground I think.



What is wrong with people! I hope your son recovers soon x


----------



## mjr (5 Dec 2014)

Crankarm said:


> Anyway I need to think seriously about the cycling as not only is it dangerous you are so vulnerable to being knocked down but also to attack. It's hard to out run anything or anyone when you have panniers with heavy shopping in however strong a cyclist you might be.


http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?...d=njp.32101064077751;page=root;seq=85;num=497 (HT http://gizmodo.com/how-to-use-your-bike-for-self-defense-1586006795) or more recently: 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o26f92XCl0
but you'd probably want the panniers on some sort of quick-release so they can be tipped off the back fairly quickly :-)

GWS and let us know how the police respond. This sounds like a fairly nasty assault. That it involved cycling isn't so relevant, but might add some traffic offences to the mix.


----------



## confusedcyclist (5 Dec 2014)

Some appalling behavior there. Don't worry, they will eventually get what is coming to them, as would anyone who engages in risky activities, you can bet your not the first person they have attempted to harm/intimidate, there's always a bigger fish (or equally stupid fish) waiting to fight back.

It will take some time for your nerves to settle, but don't dwell on this for too long. No good will come of re-running the events through your head beyond giving a statement to the police. Definitely report it, as individuals who go out of their way to hurt and intimidate others will likely be known to the police.

I am pleased there has been no lasting physical harm to you, and annoying as the damage to your property is, it's just "stuff" at the end of the day. Don't let the experience put you off cycling, as this could have easily have happened to you while on foot, or on the bus, or even in a car and has nothing at all to do with you being on a bike. There is no stopping morons behaving like this sadly, so do your bit and report it.

I would consider some self defense lessons, or carrying a defensive weapon if it puts you at ease in the short term, but your extremely unlikely to experience this behavior again, and will soon go back to worrying about dodging headphone wearing peds!


----------



## Drago (5 Dec 2014)

I teach cycle specific defensive tactics. If fisticuffs is genuinely unavoidable then you can do some very unpleasant things to them with a bike if you've the skills, whereas if you're untrained its a hindrance leaving you at a tactical and positional disadvantage.


----------



## Jimmy Doug (5 Dec 2014)

Drago said:


> I teach cycle specific defensive tactics. If fisticuffs is genuinely unavoidable then you can do some very unpleasant things to them with a bike if you've the skills, whereas if you're untrained its a hindrance leaving you at a tactical and positional disadvantage.


_You _could, but you're a cop and built like a brick shed. Just how could a normal-sized person defend him or herself with a bike? (Tries to imagine making a ninja star with the chain ring in the blink on an eye)


----------



## Drago (5 Dec 2014)

I teach it to ladies of very small stature as well as big hulking great mofos. A chainring in the chops or a crossbar across the shins is gonna make your eyes water regardless of the side of your opponent.


----------



## confusedcyclist (5 Dec 2014)

Drago said:


> I teach cycle specific defensive tactics. If fisticuffs is genuinely unavoidable then you can do some very unpleasant things to them with a bike if you've the skills, whereas if you're untrained its a hindrance leaving you at a tactical and positional disadvantage.


What options are there, aside from the ninja star chain ring?


----------



## Fubar (5 Dec 2014)

God sorry to hear that @Crankarm sounds absolutely shocking - worth reporting (if you haven't already done so) as they might have been up to no good elsewhere so would help Police to "join the dots". GWS.


----------



## Jimmy Doug (5 Dec 2014)

Drago said:


> I teach it to ladies of very small stature as well as big hulking great mofos. A chainring in the chops or a crossbar across the shins is gonna make your eyes water regardless of the side of your opponent.


I'm trying to picture the chainring in the chops. Don't the wheels get in the way?


----------



## potsy (5 Dec 2014)

Any response from the police yet?


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Dec 2014)

potsy said:


> Any response from the police yet?



I doubt Crankers has reported it - his choice, of course.

If it was me, I would report it as calmly and neutrally as I could.

I would prepare myself for the coppers to take very little interest, so as to be pleasantly surprised if they did.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Dec 2014)

Drago said:


> you can do some very unpleasant things to them with a bike if you've the skills,


What happens if your bike is heavy, you can't lift it?


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Dec 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> What happens if your bike is heavy, you can't lift it?



Reminds me of the 'comedian' Chubby Brown when he was accused of domestic violence.

Part way into the police interview, the copper asked him: "Come on, Chubby, why did you hit your partner with a candlestick?"

To which Chubby replied: "Because I couldn't lift the sideboard."

True story, Northumbria Police have the tape somewhere.


----------

